# Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.



## Robmantuto (3. April 2013)

Ich habe mich hier Forum umgeschaut, bin noch immer nicht schlüssig, was ich nehmen soll.
Ich suche nämlich ein Echolot für mein Belly Boot, aber auch, wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre für ein Mietboot (Norwegen, Schweden), dass ich dort anbringen kann. Später möchte sowieso ein eigenes Boot haben und würde das Echolot dort anbringen wollen.
Mit dem Belly Boot fahre ich eher auf nicht so tiefen Gewässern, aber ich würde gerne auch irgendwann auf die Ostsee damit.
Natürlich gefällt mir sehr das Lowrance HDS-5 Kombigerät, was aber ziemlich teuer ist, dafür aber alles hat, was ich man sich so wünscht. Leisten könnte ich mir es trotzdem.
Trotzdem zweifle ich ob ich man so ein Echolot mit einem BellyBoot richtig ausreizen würde, ich frage mich ob es nicht überdimensioniert wäre, was die Funktonen angeht und ob es berechtigt ist, unnötig das Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen.
Andereseits wäre ich damit für die nächsten Jahre ausgerüstet und müsste, wenn ich mich gegen entscheiden würde, vielleicht nicht ein Gerät verkaufen, dass billiger ist, aber dann nicht mehr meinen Ansprüchen entspricht, verkaufen, um ein Besseres zu kaufen.
Merkwürdigerweise hat mir mein BellyBoot-Händler ebenfalls dieses Gerät empfohlen, da er selbst dieses nutzt, um z.B. auf Zander vertikal angeln zu gehen.
Was gibt es für gute Alternativen? Habe z.B. von dem Garmin Kombigerät 421 s oder das Lowrance Mark x Pro gelesen, sollen auch gut sein.
Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zum Akku, den ich auf dem BellyBoot mittransportieren müsste. 
Bleiakku oder Lithium?
Bleiakku ist billiger, aber dafür schwerer.
Lithium ist teuerer, aber leichter und hält länger.
Dazu müsste man ja noch ein vernünftiges Ladegerät kaufen.
Beim Lithium-Akku würde ich locker an die 250 € Grenze stoßen, beim Blei-Akku vielleicht 100 €, mehr oder weniger. 
Das Einzige, was mich vom Blei-Akku abhält, ist das Gewicht, dass ich ja im Belly-Boot unterbringen muss. Was würdet ihr den empfehlen, vielleicht hat einer mit beiden Sachen Erfahrung gesammelt und kann mir davon erzählen.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

da wäre das eher was für dich denke ich :

http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/1...f50-4373-8c1d-d8cbb9403c32/productdetail.aspx

All in kostet es 419€ mit dem meisten zubehör. bei dem händler, obs woanders billiger ist weis ich nicht

oder das hier, für ein belly denk ich ned schlecht 
http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/f...fc4-4506-bb18-bd6aa852c010/productdetail.aspx


----------



## allegoric (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich habe bei meinem Elite 4 ein normalen 7 A/h Bleiakku mit. Das hält ewig... Viel mehr würde ich nicht mitnehmen wollen. Das ganze Gerödel wird dann für den mobilen Einsatz einfach zu schwer.


----------



## Robmantuto (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

welches ladegerät benutzst du denn? bist du mit dem elite zufrieden? hilft es beim fischfang?
was macht eigentlich die dsi-Version, ist die erwähnenswert?


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Wenn ich das richtige verstanden habe, suchst Du ein tolles Echolot für dein zukünftiges Boot mit Allem-Drum-Und Dran, das aber auch auf Deinem Bellyboot einsetzbar sein soll. Sei mir nicht böse, aber ein Bellyboot ist nichts anderes als eine aufblasbare Schwimm-und Sitzhilfe, auf der man schon seine Probleme hat, die eigentlichen Angelutensilien vernünftig unterzubringen. Außerdem sind Bellys eher für Flach- und Binnenwassereinsätze gedacht. Wer damit auf die Ostsee möchte,der kann auch mit der Luftmatratze auf den norwegischen Fjord hinaus. Für mich vereinbart sich ein einsatzfähiges Echolot nicht mit einer Schwimmhilfe. Vielleicht denkst Du einmal über folgenden Sicherheitshinweis ( Raymarine Dragonfly Gebrauchsanweisung)nach:"Das Echolot sofort ausschalten, wenn ein Taucher näher als 8m(!) an den Geber herankommen kann". Im Belly sitzest Du mit deinen Beinen direkt davor bzw im Abstrahlwinkel darunter, das ist ein völlig andere Situation als in einem Boot, wo Du oberhalb des Gebers sitzes und somit nicht betroffen bist. Lass die Finger davon.Was von einem Händler zu halten ist, der Dir ein HDS5 für Dein Belly Boat empfiehlt, will ich hier gar nicht diskutieren. Du solltest in wechseln.

Für ein Leihboot in Norwegen benutze ich seit Jahren eine Garmin 521s, bin jetzt aber auf das neue Garmin echomap 50s(lieferbar ab Mai 2013) umgestiegen. Dazu gibt es passend mit allem Zubehör(Akku,Ladegerät,Saugnapfhalter usw) ein Echolottasche von Garmin. Das Echomap 50s kostet genauso viel wie das Auslaufgerät 521s. Leistungsmäßig sind beide Geräte vergleichbar (500Watt RMS), der Plotter ist bei dem neuen allerdings besser ausgestattet. Dazu kommt auch noch ein hochauflösender Bildschirm beim 50s.
Dieses Echo reicht für Norwegen bis über 200m völlig aus.
Kostenpunkt : 430 Euro komplett mit 2-Frequenz Geber
Echolottasche : 95 Euro komplett wie beschrieben.
Das sind zusammen: 525 Euro
Damit bist Du auf längere Sicht auch bei einem eigenen Boot prima gerüstet. Natürlich ist das Lowrance HDS-5 ein sehr leistungsfähiges und empfehlenswertes Gerät. Im Vergleich zum Garmin kostet es aber locker 300 Euro mehr und dann kommt noch die Mobilausrüstung mit guten 100 Euro dazu.

Übrigens: Ein LiFePo 4 Akku 12V 8AH wiegt nur 980 g, leistet mehr als ein vergleichbarer BleiGELakku und kostet mit 89 Euro lange nicht so viel wie Du vermutest. Diese Akkus werden seit einiger Zeit im Segelflugbetrieb eingesetzt.
Name: AIRBATT LiFePo (Lithium Eisen Phosphat) 12V 8AH
Einfach einmal im Netz googeln. Zum Laden sind auch die gebräuchlichen Bleiladen zu gebrauchen, wenn sie der Kennlinie CCCV o. ä entsprechen. Alle weiteren Infos dazu findest Du beim Akku Anbieter.


----------



## Robmantuto (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

ich weiss nicht genau, worauf du hinaus willst, soll das heißen, dass es gesundheitschädigend sein soll. Was ist mit den ganzen Leuten, die mit dem Belly unterwegs sind und ein Echolot benutzen?
Wo genau hast du diesen Preis von 89 € für den Akku her, habe nichts in dieser Preisklasse gefunden.


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

In amerikanischen Gebrauchsanweisungen für Microwellen wurde vor langer Zeit folgender Satz aufgenommen : " Keine Haustiere zum Trocknen in die Microwelle tun". Hintergrund: Eine Frau hatte den Hersteller verklagt, weil Ihre Katze in der Microwelle gestorben war. Du wirst in deinem Belly Boat sicher nicht sterben, aber die Dauerberieselung deines Gebers kann auch nicht gesundheitsfördernd sein. Wenn Dich das Thema brennend interessiert, lies doch einfach einmal die Untersuchungen der gesundheitlichen Belastungsrisiken bei Ultraschalluntersuchungen oder Magnet Resonanz Tomographie(MTR) nach.

Aber warum bist Du in Deiner Reaktion so unfreundlich? Wenn Du unbedingt mit deinem Echo in die Badewanne möchtest, ich habe nichts dagegen. War nur ein freundlicher Hinweis meinerseits.
In Übrigens weiß ich nicht, warum ich Deine Sucharbeit im Netz übernehmen soll, so schwer ist Ulli´s Segelflugladen doch nicht zu finden.


----------



## Robmantuto (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Wie kommst denn auf unfreundlich, das waren ganz normale Fragen, du bist der erste, der das erwähnt, deshalb habe ich nochmal gefragt. Ich würde aber gerne andere Meinungen dazu hören, vielleicht kann einer was dazu sagen.
Und auf der genannten Seite habe ich in der Preisklasse leider nichts gefunden. Das Einzige was ich gefunden habe, war für 99 €, aber auf einer anderen Seite.


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Bei Ulli´einfach mal anrufen, der hatte genau diesen Akku für 89 Euro im Sortiment.


----------



## Robmantuto (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Inkl. Versand oder kommt was noch drauf?


----------



## Micha383 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

um mal weiter verwirrung zu stiften

LiFePo4 4200mah
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__14067__ZIPPY_Flightmax_4200mAh_4S2P_30C_LiFePo4_Pack.html

LiPo 8400mah
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._TRA2878_Slash_VXL_Slash_4x4_compatible_.html

Ladegerät
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._8AC_Large_Screen_AC_DC_Balancer_Charger.html


Man beachte aber das LiFePo4 Pro zelle ein etwas geringere Spg haben, sprich bei LiFePo4 muss es dann wohl 4S und bei LiPo 3S

So Far


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

@ Robmantuto

Dein Händler hat dir genau das richtige Gerät empfohlen. Hier wird dir unter anderem ein (Fischin Buddy) empfohlen, was bis knapp über 70m Tiefe geht, natürlich sinvoll wenns mal nach Norge geht.Und da du das echo nicht nur auf dem Belly Boot nutzen möchtest bist du mit dem HDS bestens beraten.

Gruß
Benni


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Niemand bezweifelt, dass das HDS-5 ein Super Gerät für jeden Einsatz ist, der nach einem richtigen Boot aussieht.

Darum geht es aber hier nicht. 

Wer ein solches Gerät mit allem notwendigen Zubehör allen Ernstes für die Benutzung auf einem Belly Boat empfiehlt, dem kann man als Händler vielleicht noch eine Krämerseele nachsagen, das wars es aber auch schon.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Er will damit in Norwegen und Schweden Angeln, und will sich auserdem noch ein eigenes Boot Kaufen. Da kauft er sich jetzt ein kleines Echo fürs Belly um es dann wieder zu Verkaufen, das ist nicht wirklich die beste lösung.Dann lieber ab und zu etwas mehr schleppen,und man hat was vernünftiges. Allerdings muss ich sagen das die überschrifft suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot, dann nicht mehr ganz zutrifft ,weil es ja eher für alles mögliche genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Robmantuto (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

erstmal hauptsächlich fürs BellyBoot, dann aber fürs normale Boot, ich würde wie schon erwähnt aber auch für Mietboote benutzen wollen. War z.B. letztens an der Müritz unterwegs und das Boot hatte kein Echolot gehabt. Da tippst du im Dunkeln.
@Micha383
das Lipo mit 8,4 ah ist sehr interessant, aber reicht es denn aus fürs Echolot, was die Spannung angeht? Es sollen ja 12V sein, zudem würde ich noch zusätzlich meine selbstgebauten Thermosohlen anschließen wollen. Ob das funktionieren wird?
@zander jonny
was ist ein Fishin Buddy?


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/f...fc4-4506-bb18-bd6aa852c010/productdetail.aspx


----------



## Micha383 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Also wenn man alles richtig verkabelt sollte es kein Problem sein so lange der entladestrom nicht zu hoch wird.
Ach und LiPos nicht tiefentladen, weil dann sonst futsch.
Ach sollte man sich ihrer eigenschaften und handhabung bewusst sein.

Alles wissenswerte über LiPos findest du dort
http://www.rcforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=44676

und hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-Polymer-Akkumulator

was die Spannung angeht.
Eine voll geladene Zelle hat ca. 4,3Volt.
Bei einem 3S LiPo sind das dann 3Zellen a 4,3Volt und in der Summe 12,9Volt.


----------



## Robmantuto (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

1. Wie soll man das verstehen?
das bedeutet der Akku kann theoretisch 1 Stunde lang 2200mA oder 2,2A Strom liefern
   bei 4,4A nur noch die hälfte der Zeit => 30 Minuten
   bei 6,6A nur noch 1/3 => 20 Minuten
Soll das heissen, je grösser die  A-Angabe ist, desto kürzer hält der Akku?
2. Wie kann ich das sehen, wenn der Akku sich der Tiefentladung nähert bzw. wie kann man sich am besten dagegen absichern?
3. Warum werden denn auf dem Akku 11,1 V geschrieben, wenn es mehr sind?
3.1 Du hast mir den LiFePo4 4200mah empfohlen, das sind wiederum mehr als 12V, würde das nicht die angeschlossenen Geräte nicht schädigen? Hält dieser Akku länger als ein Lipo mit 8,4 Ah?
4. Welche Anschlüsse brauche ich, um mein Echolot an so ein Akku anzuschliessen?
5. Wie verhält sich das mit der Kälte, bis wieviel Grad unter 0 kann man den die Lipos noch benutzen.
6. Ich werde mir hier sowas für den Winter bauen:
http://huntingteam-nrw.de/bastelecke/fu%C3%9Fsohlenheizung/
Und da wollte ich mein Echolot und die Heizsohlen mit einem Akku betreiben, die Frage ist ob der Lipo von 8,4 Ah ausreichen würde. 
Andererseits wäre es vielleicht besser 4A Akkus seperat zu benutzen, um einzeln die Sachen mit Strom zu versorgen.
7. Wie sollte man ab sichersten so ein Lipo auf einem Belly einpacken?
8. Wie kann ich am besten berechnen wie lange so ein Akku aushält, wenn ich z.B. ein Lowrance HDS-5 anschliesse?
9. Benutzst selbst diese Akkus und wenn ja, welche Erfahrung hast du damit gemacht?

Du siehst, es haben sich neue Fragen aufgetan, die beantwortet werden müssen, bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich habe an meinem elite-5 ein 12v 10Ah Akku und der hällt 10-12 Stunden dann leer


----------



## pxrxx12 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Zander Jonny hat das notwendige bereits gesagt. Ein Bleiakku 12V 7AH (Standardgröße) reicht normalerweise bereits für einen Angeltag und muss dann aufgeladen werden. Wenn wir einmal annehmen das ein Echolot ca 1 AH pro Stunde verbraucht (das ist hoch gerechnet), würde der Akku bis zur vollständigen Entladung 7 Stunden halten. Bei einem 10AH Akku wären das 10 Stunden. Immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass die volle Kapazität zur Verfügung steht. Der LIfePo4 Airbatt Akku hat genau dieses Standardgehäuse wie der Bleiakku, in dem vier Zellen a 3,3V verarbeitet sind. Das ergibt eine Ausgangsspannung von ca 13,2 Volt. Ist für alle Echos kein Problem, da sie in der Regel bis zu einer Versorgungsspannung von 24V ausgelegt sind. Vorteil der LiFePo4 Akkus ist die lange Konstanz der Spannungsabgabe beim Entladen. Deshalb sind sie deutlich leistungsfähiger und halten länger als die entsprechende Bleibatterie, wo die Spannung relativ schnell abfällt. Den Airbatt Akku 12V/8AH kann man als direkten Ersatz für den entsprechenden Bleiakku 12V/10AH ansehen. Einzig das Ladegerät muss die passende Kennlinie CCCV zum Laden der Zellen haben, da sollte man ein speziell angepasstes Ladegerät nehmen. Kostet ca 60 Euro, so dass die Stromversorgung mit diesem Akkutyp ca 150-160 Euro kostet. Bei der Bleilösung ist man mit einem intelligenten Lader bei nur 50 Euro komplett dabei.

Nur so nebenbei: Gibt es für die Belly Boat Schwimmflossen auch eine Fußsohlenheizung?


----------



## Robmantuto (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



> Nur so nebenbei: Gibt es für die Belly Boat Schwimmflossen auch eine Fußsohlenheizung?


Ist das eine rhetorische Frage?
Tja, das ist hier die Frage, die Akkus vom Hobbyking sehen sehr interessant aus und das Ladegerät auch. 
Kann mir denn einer vernünftigen Lader für Bleiakkus empfehlen?
Ich frage mich ob man nicht zwei Lipos 4 Ah kauft und diese jeweils für die Fußsohlenheizung und fürs Echolot benutzt.


----------



## Micha383 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> 1. Wie soll man das verstehen?
> das bedeutet der Akku kann theoretisch 1 Stunde lang 2200mA oder 2,2A Strom liefern
> bei 4,4A nur noch die hälfte der Zeit => 30 Minuten
> bei 6,6A nur noch 1/3 => 20 Minuten
> ...



*Eines möchte ich noch anmerken.
Es gibt von mir keine Garantie auf Sicherheit und Funktion bei deinem Vorhaben.
Ich möchte dir hier nur mein Wissen zukommen lassen und Informationsquellen zeigen.
Alles was du mit diesen Informationen machst, machst du auf eigene Gefahr.

*So Far
Micha
#h


----------



## Micha383 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Ist das eine rhetorische Frage?
> Tja, das ist hier die Frage, die Akkus vom Hobbyking sehen sehr interessant aus und das Ladegerät auch.
> Kann mir denn einer vernünftigen Lader für Bleiakkus empfehlen?
> Ich frage mich ob man nicht zwei Lipos 4 Ah kauft und diese jeweils für die Fußsohlenheizung und fürs Echolot benutzt.



Den Lader den ich dir per Link auf Hobbyking gezeigt habe lädt so gut wie alles was Ladbar ist.

Ansonsten vll. so einer hier für die Normalen Akkus, da Motorräder im ca. gleichen bereich der AH sind.
http://www.louis.de/_104831dfe4db15...le_context=list&grwgr=380&wgr=417&new_step=18


----------



## Robmantuto (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

http://huntingteam-nrw.de/bastelecke/fußsohlenheizung/
hier nochmal der link

und was meinst du, wenn der akku an die luft kommt, dann brennt es?


----------



## Micha383 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Lipo der der überladen wird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbD12lx2GUg

LiPo und luft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gZ8FHEUCl8

wobei ich sagen muss das dies nicht mit jedem Akku geht.
es gibt auch LiPo akkus die gewisse sicherheitsmechaniken haben bei denen es dann nicht abgeht wie zunder.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNiga-FL_tY
Und hier bei dem Video bitte ein genaueren Blick in die kommentare.


ich gehe mal bei den Flieger Akkus von aus das dort darauf verzichtet wurde wegen dem gewicht und weil der akku nicht an der person getragen wird.


----------



## Robmantuto (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

sorry, konnte mich nicht früher melden.
also, dass was hier gezeigt wird, ist schon ein Extremfall, da muss man schon sehr unachtsam damit umgehen. ich würde sowieso meinen Akku in einer kleine Plastikkiste stecken, um ihn vor der Feuchtigkeit zu schützen.
Ausserdem, ist es nicht viel riskanter bei den Fliegern den Akku zu beschädigen? Absturz usw.? Notfalls kann man aber noch auf hier vorgeschlagegen Akku von parree12 zurückgreifen, der scheint ziemlich gut abgesichert zu sein. Zwar etwas teurer, aber Sicherheit geht vor.
Ich habe zwar einen Akkuverbrauchrechner gefunden, dieser scheint mir aber irgendwie unsicher. Habe die Daten eingegeben, aber das Ergebnis ist irgendwie komisch. Was nimmt man da als Verbrauch/H, wenn z.B. bei dem Garmin Echomap 50S 500 W Sendeleistung liest?
@parree


> Dazu gibt es passend mit allem Zubehör(Akku,Ladegerät,Saugnapfhalter  usw) ein Echolottasche von Garmin. Das Echomap 50s kostet genauso viel  wie das Auslaufgerät 521s. Leistungsmäßig sind beide Geräte vergleichbar  (500Watt RMS), der Plotter ist bei dem neuen allerdings besser  ausgestattet. Dazu kommt auch noch ein hochauflösender Bildschirm beim  50s.
> Dieses Echo reicht für Norwegen bis über 200m völlig aus.
> Kostenpunkt : 430 Euro komplett mit 2-Frequenz Geber
> Echolottasche : 95 Euro komplett wie beschrieben.
> Das sind zusammen: 525 Euro


Sag mir mal, wo kann man das komplette Paket für den Preis kaufen?


----------



## Micha383 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> sorry, konnte mich nicht früher melden.
> also, dass was hier gezeigt wird, ist schon ein Extremfall, da muss man schon sehr unachtsam damit umgehen. ich würde sowieso meinen Akku in einer kleine Plastikkiste stecken, um ihn vor der Feuchtigkeit zu schützen.
> Ausserdem, ist es nicht viel riskanter bei den Fliegern den Akku zu beschädigen? Absturz usw.? Notfalls kann man aber noch auf hier vorgeschlagegen Akku von parree12 zurückgreifen, der scheint ziemlich gut abgesichert zu sein. Zwar etwas teurer, aber Sicherheit geht vor.
> Ich habe zwar einen Akkuverbrauchrechner gefunden, dieser scheint mir aber irgendwie unsicher. Habe die Daten eingegeben, aber das Ergebnis ist irgendwie komisch. Was nimmt man da als Verbrauch/H, wenn z.B. bei dem Garmin Echomap 50S 500 W Sendeleistung liest?
> ...



Es ist schon der eine oder andere Akku im Modellbaubereich abgebrannt durch unsachgemäßes handhaben und durch beschädigung im Betrieb.

Wie es um den anderen Akku und seine Sicherheit steht kann ich dir nicht sageb, da ich mich dieser Art Akku noch nicht so beschäftigt habe. Aber das Li das so schön reagieren kann ist auch dort enthalten.

Was kam denn als ergebniss dabei Raus?

Geräte werden nicht mit verbrauch (Ampere) pro Stunde angegeben, zumindest ist mir keines bekannt.

Ja was man da nimmt ist normalerweise das Datenblatt in dem eigentlich stehen sollte was das gerät an Spannung verträgt und was es für ein Strom bzw Leistungsaufnahme hat.

Edit:
Hier mal das Datenblatt als PDF

http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/GPS-echoMAP_500-700-50-70_INST_DE.pdf

Dort auf Seite 6 gibts dann die elektrischen Daten

Und nun extra für dich

Typische Stromaufnahme bei
12 V Gleichspannung
450 mA

8400mAH / 450mA = 18,67H
8,4mAH / 0,45A = 18,67H

Maximale Stromaufnahme bei
12 V Gleichspannung
2,7 A

8400mAH / 2700mA = 3,11H
8,4AH / 2,7A = 3,11H


----------



## pxrxx12 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Vielleicht halten wir uns einfach an die vorhandenen Erfahrungswerte, die sich durchaus mit den rechnerischen Werten decken. Eine normaler Bleigelakku mit 7AH hat bei mir im praktischen Betrieb (einschalten beim Losfahren, Ausschalten nach dem Festmachen) immer einen ganzen Tag bei 30-40% Restladung gehalten. Das Garmin 521s (Kombigeräte) und das Raymarine 50D(Kombigerät) haben durchschnittlich etwa 7-9 Watt pro Stunde verbraucht.
Wenn wir jetzt einmal einen LifePo4 12V/8AH als Stromquelle zu Grunde legen, dann sollte einem 10-12 stündigen Dauerbetrieb nichts im Wege stehen. Viel mehr muss man eigentlich nicht wissen. Was die Sicherheit des Akkus angeht gehören die beschriebenen Lithium Eisen Typen zu den sichersten, die auf dem Markt sind. Viele Segelflieger, die ich kenne, setzen diese Typen in Serie ein. Einziger kritischer Punkt ist das ordnungsgemäße Aufladen der Zellen, das man mit dem passenden Ladegeräte leicht sicherstellen kann.
Allerdings würde ich bei den Akkus nicht unbedingt auf die Basteltypen (Zusammenpacken der Zellen mit Schrumpffolie) zurückgreifen,wie sie häufig aus China kommen. Ohne CE und sonstige Sicherheitsmerkmale würde ich keinen Akku einsetzen.

Zur Erklärung: 1 Watt = 1 Volt*1 Ampere
d.h. bei 7Watt = 12V *0,6Ampere
           9 Watt =12V *0,75Ampere

8AH /0,75A = 10,7 Stunden
Da der 12V/8AH LiFePo etwas mehr Spannung abgibt, sind die Laufzeiten noch günstiger.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Servus.
Also bei Echoloten kenn ich mich weniger aus nur bei den Lipo Akkus sollte man vorsichtig sein. Mein Sohnemann fliegt Mdellhubschrauber die werden von Lipo-akkus angetrieben hab einmal gesehen was so ein Akku bei nem Kurzschluß macht der Explodiert regelrecht wenn das auf nem Belly passiert (Wasser ist mit Strom nicht unbedingt verträglich) möchte ich sicher nicht derjenige sein. Die Modelbauer haben eigene Liposafes zum Transport das es ja keinen Kurzen gibt.
Also VORSICHT bei den Dingern.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## pxrxx12 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich möchte die Sicherheitsdiskussion nicht unbedingt ausweiten, aber vielleicht sollte man über das Thema einmal etwas nachlesen. Lithium Akkus sind nicht gleich Lithium Akkus !
Ich rede hier ausschließlich von einem Lithium EISEN Phosphat AKKU (LiFePo)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug "Zitat" zumThema Sicherheit aus Wikipedia:

"Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Lithium-Ionen-Zellen auf Cobalt-Basis basierend auf Lithium-Cobalt(III)-oxid (LiCoO2)scheidet sich bei Überladung kein metallisches Lithium ab und es wird kein Sauerstoff  freigesetzt, wie dies bei konventionellen Li-Ion-Akkus der Fall ist.  Die Abscheidung und der freigesetzte Sauerstoff führen bei älteren Typen  von Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulatoren zum thermischen Durchgehen,  das unter ungünstigen Bedingungen sogar zum Entflammen der Zelle führen  kann. Beim Lithium-Eisenphosphat-Akkumulatoren ist dies nicht möglich."


----------



## Robmantuto (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

also sind die Lifepos sicherer als die Lipos?
habe gerade in einem Video gesehen, dass
wohl 2s1p besser sein soll als 2s2p
@paree12
du hast mir noch immer nicht die Seite genannt wo du das Komplettangebot für das Garmin-Gerät gefunden hast.


----------



## pxrxx12 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Tut mir leid, aber habe das bewußt gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Du den Link haben wolltest.

http://www.directshop24.de/

Gesamtpreis per email anfragen.
Ansprechpartner : Jürgen Enßlin


----------



## Robmantuto (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

@paree12
der Akku Airbatt, den du vorgeschlagen hast, was ist das für einer? 3S1P oder 3S2P oder eine anderer?


----------



## pxrxx12 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit den Abkürzungen gemeint ist, ich vermute einmal, dass es etwas mit der Anzahl der Zellen zu tun hat.
Meines Wissens besteht der Airbatt aus vier gleichen Zellen mit je 3,2 Volt.
Einfach einmal Ülli´s Segelflugladen kontaktieren, der kann Dir genauere Auskunft geben.


----------



## Micha383 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit den Abkürzungen gemeint ist, ich vermute einmal, dass es etwas mit der Anzahl der Zellen zu tun hat.
> Meines Wissens besteht der Airbatt aus vier gleichen Zellen mit je 3,2 Volt.
> Einfach einmal Ülli´s Segelflugladen kontaktieren, der kann Dir genauere Auskunft geben.



Als Info

4S -> 4Seriell -> 4 In Reihe (Man addiert dann die Spannungen der einzelnen Zellen

2P -> 2Prallel (Man addiert die Spannungen nicht)

die Angabe 2P oder 1P ist erst mal recht egal, solange der Akku das leistet was er soll. Da ist z.B. die Angabe 10C oder 20C (je nach dem) interessanter.
Denn die gibt an wieviel Leistung man dem Akku abfordern kann.

Kleines Bsp.

5000mAh 10C -> 50Ampere Dauerlast die man fordern kann.
dann gibts auch noch Angaben wie
5000mAh 20/30C
was bedeutet
dauerlast 100A
Burst 150A (über einen Zeitraum von 10sekunden)

Aber das dir die grundliegende Angabe wie z.B. 3S2P nix sagt bzw du das nicht kennst wunder mich doch schom recht arg, weil dich ja mit LiFePo4 ja so gut auskennst |bigeyes


----------



## pxrxx12 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur, ob der Akku für meine Zwecke geeignet ist. Dabei sind mir die Erfahrungswerte, die andere Anwender (z.B. Segelflieger) in der Praxis damit gemacht haben, wichtig, nicht aber die technischen Details des Aufbaus. Irgendwo nachschauen, was diese Abkürzungen bedeuten, wäre sicher nicht schwer gewesen. Aber was soll das. 
Der erwähnte Akku ist ein sicherer und direkter  Ersatz für den üblicherweise verwendeten Bleigelakku im Anwendungsprofil transportables Echolot mit den Vorteilen Gewicht und Power. Das wars es, was ich wissen wollte, alles andere ist mir weniger wichtig.


----------



## Robmantuto (9. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Naja so unwichtig ist es nicht. Da ich auch in diesen Dingen Anfänger bin, versuche ich es wiederzugeben.
Denn es soll wohl wichtig sein, wenn man den Akku lädt. Wenn man mehrere Zellen hat, müssen die beim Laden ausbalanciert werden, d.h. sie werden gleichmäßig geladen, sodass jede Zelle die gleiche Spannung bekommt. Hast du einen Akku, der parellel geschaltete Zellen hat, dann wird es schwieriger diese auszubalancieren. Vielleicht habe ich aber das auch falsch verstanden. Schaut Euch das Video hier an und sagt mir ob das zutrifft.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=GwYBTZ8nBcc&feature=fvwp
Deshalb habe ich danach gefragt, weil es keine Angaben bei dem Airbatt-Akku gibt.


----------



## pxrxx12 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Das hier ist mein letzter Beitrag in der Sache, die sich lange totgelaufen hat.
Ich weiß nicht, was das ganze "Technikgefasel" noch bringen soll.

Der Airbatt 12v/8AH LifePo Akku (da wiederhole ich mich schon zum ..Male) ist ein vier Zellen Akku. Je Zelle 3,2 V, macht 12,8V Gesamtspannung (natürlich in REIHE geschaltet, damit sich die Spannungen addieren, aber wen interessiert das?). Das passende AIRBATT Ladegerät( Kennlinie CCCV ) ist speziell (!) auf diesen VIER Zellen Akku abgestimmt und auf die angesprochene Ladespannung für jeden Einzelakku.

WAS MUSS ICH JETZT NOCH MEHR WISSEN? Worauf muss ich jetzt noch achten? Auf nichts!
Es soll nur mein Echo mit Strom versorgen und das möglichst effizient und sicher.

Das tut er!
Ende.


----------



## Robmantuto (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ok, jetzt nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich habe inzwischen die Auswahl zwei Geräte beschränkt.
Entweder wird es ein Garmin echomap 50s
oder
Lowrance Elite 5.
Ich tendiere zurzeit zu Lowrance Elite 5, da es zurzeit eine Cashback Aktion gibt, man bekommt 100 € zurück.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## GeorgeB (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Habe auch das "Lowrance Elite 5 DSI Kombigerät Fischfinder mit GPS" auf dem Schirm. Kostet bei Schlageter 545 Teuronen.

Von Cashback steht da nichts. Wo gibts das?
*
*


----------



## Robmantuto (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shopnews.php?news_id=702


----------



## GeorgeB (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Danke! #6


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*



Robmantuto schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Ich habe inzwischen die Auswahl zwei Geräte beschränkt.
> Entweder wird es ein Garmin echomap 50s
> oder
> ...



Ich würde das elite-5 nehmen, ach quatsch habs ja schon :q


----------



## pxrxx12 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich würde einmal überlegen, warum Lowrance gerade jetzt mit einer Cashback Aktion hausieren geht. 
Zu verschenken haben die sicher auch nichts.
Eine möglicher Erklärung:
Jetzt kommen gerade zwei ComboGeräte der unteren Preisklasse auf den Markt, die besonders interessant sind:
a) Garmin Echomap 50s (Kampfpreis 430 Euro)
b) Raymarine Dragonfly (620 Euro) Chirpversion mit fotorealistsicher Darstellung
Beides Geräte, die auf Lowrance Elite 5 und HDs 5 in direkter Konkurrenz stehen und sehr leistungsfähig sind und preislich eine schwer zu schluckende Kröte darstellen.   

Übrigens: Einmal bei Schlageteder nachfragen, was er qualitativ von den Lowrance Elite 5 Geräten hält.


----------



## Robmantuto (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

habe mit ihm gesprochen, er hat mir zu dragonfly und elite 7 geraten. garmin 50s soll auch zu der Billig-Sparte gehören, wo man keine gute Erkennung haben soll, seine Worte.


----------



## pxrxx12 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Na, dann will ich mal für Dich hoffen, dass Du das, was der Experte gemeint hat, auch verstanden hast. Ich möchte das bezweifeln.

Mein Vorschlag: Ein zweites Bellyboot mit einem fest installierten Elite 7HDI und einer solarbetriebenen Li-Batterie 12V/45AH. 
Dann bist Du für alle Zeiten bestens gerüstet : Kein Platzmangel, gute Sichtbarkeit durch den 7 ZOLL Bildschirm (auch für Weitsichtige geeignet) und Strom für eine ganze Angelsaison.


----------



## Robmantuto (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Da mach dir keine Sorgen, ich habe es verstanden. Du hast ihn selbst empfohlen, ihn zu fragen, also wo ist das Problem? Er sagte mir selbst, dass die Garmins nicht so gut sein sollen, das sind seine Worte: und ich bin selbst Distributor, würde es nicht empfehlen, wenn man einen vernüftige Darstellung und Erkennung haben möchte.
und verarschen brauchst du mich nicht, gib einfach eine konstruktive Antwort oder lass es.
Schreib doch einfach, warum du dich z.B. eher für den Garmin entscheiden würdest anstatt für den Dragonfly? Hast du denn schon den Garmin getestet? Das ist doch noch gar nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Habe sowohl das Garmin Echomap50s als auch das Raymarine Dragonfly vorbestellt. Beide Geräte werden, so die deutschen Fachhändler, in der ersten Mai Woche geliefert.
Garmin Combos 421s/521s und ein Raymarine A50D habe ich seit 2008 im Einsatz. Das sind noch rein analoge Echos. Natürlich muss man sich dort im praktischen Gebrauch einlesen um die Anzeigen richtig deuten zu können. In Norwegen und Irland (Süßwasser, Salzwasser) bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden gewesen, da ich nur Fische damit fangen will. 
Das Echomap 50s setzt die HD Technologie ein, die in allen aktuellen Garmins (nicht in den Auslaufgeräten) werkelt. Damit soll die Signaltrennung und die Darstellung deutlich besser sein als mit den alten Geräten. Die ersten Erfahrungsberichte aus den USA sind überaus positiv.
Die normale Fischerkennung (trad. Echolotdarstellung) des Dragonfly dürfte sich mit dem Garmin qualitativ nichts tun , hier kann man in dieser Preisklasse nicht mehr erwarten, unabhängig davon wie der Hersteller heißt.  Das Downscan Image des Dragonfly ist natürlich ein interessanter Gimmick, der fast fotorealistsiche Bilder bringen soll. Sicher interessant zur Gewässerinspektion versunkener Schätze, zum Angeln vielleicht noch zum schnellen Auffinden von Kanten und Unterwasserhindernissen. Allerdings sind die Möglichkeiten in Tiefenbereiche von mehr als 90 Meter vordringen zu können nur im Süßwasser gegeben.
Ob man die Funktion überhaupt braucht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich bin bisher bestens ohne ausgekommen, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Nun vergleichen wir mal die Preise:
Garmin komplett: 430 Euro
Raymarine komplett : 630 Euro. 
Das ist mit rund 45% Aufschlag schon fast eine andere PreisLiga.
Hinzu kommt, dass man bei Garmin die Bluechart Karten für die Navigation deutlich preiswerter bekommen kann als bei Navionics(Raymarine). Die Navigationseinheit schätze ich bei Garmin sowieso besser ein.

Übrigens: Wenn Du an dem DRAGONFLY Interesse hast, einfach mal in die Kleinanzeigen( 02.04.2013) schauen, da biete ich meins an natürlich nagelneu und unbenutzt.


----------



## Robmantuto (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Du schreibst, dass die Karten besser sind, aber woanders schreibst du, dass die g2-Karten nicht mehr so gut sein sollen. Wie ist das gemeint oder verstehe ich das falsch? Die andere Frage ob ich solche Karten überhaupt brauchen werde.
Bist du ein Händler oder warum bietest du die Sachen hier an? Kannst du natürlich auch per PM anworten, falls du das nicht verraten möchtest.
Kannst du mir ein paar Beispiele für die amerikanischen Erfahrungsberichte nennen?


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

Ich bin kein Händler, sondern eine Privatperson wie Du auch.
Ich habe nur zwei Geräte seit Monaten vorbestellt und bezahlt.
Wollte erst beide behalten, nun möchte ich eins verkaufen.

Was die Garmin Karten angeht, solltest Du meine Ausführungen einmal genau nachlesen. Ich habe keineswegs geschrieben, dass die Garmin Karten besser sind,sondern billiger zu beschaffen, ich habe auch geschrieben, dass das GPS System des neuen Garmin echomap technisch besser ist als das von Raymarine. Ich habe  Raymarine und Garmin parallel verwendet und traue mir eine Prognose zu.
Die Garmin bluechart g2 Karten haben für mich gegenüber den Navionics Karten den Vorteil, dass sie spezielle Angelkarten (detailierte Tiefenlinien) mitbringen, die den Navionics in dieser Form fehlen. 
Aber das habe ich im Einzelnen schon dargestellt.
Einfach nachlesen, das hilft.

Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu echomap findest Du in den Ami Bootforen einschl. youtube Filmchen. Nur suchen, musst Du schon selbst, ich speichere mir diese Seiten nicht ab.
Eine PN kannst Du mir gerne über die Kleinanzeige schreiben.


----------



## Robmantuto (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche nach einem Echolot für mein Belly Boot.*

zwei von dragonfly? kannst du mir noch die berichte nennen?


----------

